

UX Design for Non-Designers - Notes from my first Skillshare class - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2012/ux-design-for-non-designers-notes-my-first-skillshare/?hn

======
scottallison
Great post. Janice Fraser's LUXr classes (and slides) are worth a look. What I
particularly like is for the first step, you describe setting a clear user
goal, and they expnad on that:

We believe that people like [customer type] have a need for, or problems doing
[need/action/behaviour]. We will know when we've succeeded when
[quantative/measurable outcome], or [qualititative/observable outcome], which
will contribute to [KPI].

See <http://www.slideshare.net/clevergirl/luxr-oneday-workshop>

